# Ice grippers for winter boots.



## Raven (Nov 27, 2014)

We just picked up ice Grippers to go over our winter boots on sale today at half price.
We had them on our boots last winter and they were a great safety item when out walking.
One never knows where there might be ice under snow and we like to walk when the weather
is fit even  during the winter months.

There are several different kinds, ours are stretchy rubber with studs on the bottom.
They come in sizes from small to extra large.
We feel much safer with them on our snow boots and I'm sure they prevent falls, sprains and
broken bones.

Last year we got out walking quite often and by spring we had worn the studs down flat.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes I have those too..they really do work very well...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2014)

I never used them at all, but have seen many versions of them advertised. Here's some cheap ones. http://www.drleonards.com/Shoes-Foo...clickSource=JUMP_SEARCH&criteria=ice grippers

Good to hear that they work, will keep that in mind and maybe get some in the future.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Pam (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought some of these a few years back, never had to use them.... which is just as well because I've forgotten where I put them.


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have never heard of these.  Guess we must have them here in Canada, we get enough snow...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 27, 2014)

We used them all the time when we still lived in the UP. Great invention! We called them "shoe chains". A word of warning, though, depending on the design, some of them are absolutely NOT to be worn indoors when you walk in from a snowy parking lot to a store. They can be very, very slippery on floors of tile, marble... So, when you get to the door, take them off and just don them again before you step outside.

ETA: Melody, you absolutely do have them in Canada. The first ones we bought were bought online from a manufacturer in Alberta...not exactly Toronto, but Canada!


----------



## Raven (Nov 28, 2014)

The Ice Grippers that we use are made of stretchy rubber and have metal studs on the sole and heel.
The kind made with small crisscrossed metal chains are not near as good for walking on ice or crusty snow.
I would not wear any of the different styles inside as they would likely damage most floors.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2014)

I've had mine for several years, called Yak-Tracks. Not studded exactly but have metal coils.. work great, BUT can't step on normal floor once inside. If not carpet, will slip, need to remove them at the door.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 30, 2014)

YakTracks! That's what they were called. Can't forget a name like that. They were great.


----------

